# Don thinks Hillary should be arrested



## Baron Greuner (Jan 3, 2016)

What's that all about Larry?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2016)

You cant arrest rich white Liberals. It doesn't work that way.
Liberal corruption and fraud is a national embarrasment.
The millions Democrats are mooching for thier campaigns is a rip off.
The DNC stacked the deck. Everybody knows Clinton is the billionaires pick.
Yet they pretend it is real and have less debates thanever before.
Theyre held on Holiday shopping days. Next one is the last staged event. Most likely be during the Superbowl.
Since breaking the law is not a crime for wealthy white Liberals I just blow it off knowing Clinton will lose.
Then the nation can get rid of these losers hopefully for good.

One thing is certain.
All of the nations that enjoy walking all over fools like Kerry are going to all make strategic gains during Obamas last year of fundraising.
Last thing we need in 2017 is a loser like Clinton.
Liberals have destroyed the Middle East.
Not that they dont need much help.
But the word is out that Liberals are fundraising.
Like in Libya Yemen Syria Egypt that means kill Americans attack civilians use Chemicals if you want.
Who is going to stop them.....Rich White Liberals.?
Ruining a fundraiser is the only way to get a reaction from them.
But Kerry will simply make an announcement that he is mad. Then tell the enemy where and what time a Tommahawk will be fired in some pathetic measured response.

1 more year of these fuxx is too damn long.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 3, 2016)

Liberals destroyed the middle east? Wtf Chim? Bush and Cheney created Isis.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2016)

Bush and Cheney destroyed Iraq...not the entire region.

Having seen how destructive regime change is youd think Liberals learned a lesson..
But instead backed Morrisey that clown in Yemen another in Tunisia...
Just one bad decision after another.
But not content with the new vision Liberals had they invaded Libya.
Then took the weaons from there and fueled the civil war in Syria..

These morons have presided over millions of displaced people. Our European allies are being overwhelmed. Not to mention 270,000 dead people since they can fight for years since they got Khaddaffis armory.
Bush Sr. Clinton and Bush Jr. Combined have not racked up so many dead since Liberals tried thier hand at foreign policy.
These guys never learn never listen and never win.

What really shocks me is how they think theyre doing good.
So good that Hillary thinks shes entitled to the White House.
With all of the destruction and death she presided over it makes me wonder what kind of a person would still want to keep doing the same stupid shit.

Incompetent corrupt and dangerous.
Total losers.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 4, 2016)

What happened in the middle east is exactly what the left said would happen if we invaded Iraq. They hollered that it would destabilize the region badly. That's what happened. They said it would create a power vacuum in Iraq and god knows what would happen. And that's exactly what happened. Bush and Cheney's blunder left a firestorm for Obama to deal with and he's spent 8 years dealing with it. He waited too long in Syria, but it's understandable. After 8 years of right wing cowboy foreign policy, anyone would be hesitant. 

It's colonialism and corporate greed that poured gasoline on the fires in the middle east. The CIA and the British put the Shah in power because Mossadeq was going to open the books on the oil companies. Jimmy Carter came closest to creating an ongoing discussion, and he's thought of as a failure by the right wing. Blaming the middle east on 'Liberals' is hallucinatory.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2016)

Your wealthy white Liberals along with the NYTmes voted YES to invade.
These same Kerry Clintonites are in charge now.
Gulf War vets in the DNC and the GOP oppose arming the very fighters they fought against, but those you worship are behind every failure and crisis in the region.
Not only are they wrong, they've never been right.
So of course removing the last ones clinging to power is up to us.
Let them fundraise and give speeches for 500k.
Thats all they know.

Listen to Democrats who actually served thier nation like Tulsi Gabbard.
Young Democrats and Republicans need to remove these false white Gods in Washington.
They dont want another generation of patriots dying for these mooches who cant hold a real job or even have a consistent voting record.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 4, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Bush and Cheney destroyed Iraq...not the entire region.



They did? Excellent news Chim!

That lets the entire British Armed Forces completely off the hook.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 4, 2016)

Chim, for someone who purports to be an independent, you certainly seem to have the vocabulary of a closet Reaganite. I don't worship 'wealthy white liberals'. Hillary Clinton's deep ties with wall street is what makes me less than ecstatic that she is going to be the next President, I would much prefer Bernie Sanders or Elizabeth Warren, but the Clinton machine will make mince meat of Bernie in the primaries I'm afraid.

Saying that Hillary Clinton and John Kerry are 'behind every failure in the region' is Fox News speak at its very finest. President Cheney designed and ran that war, for profit, whether he thought he was actually doing the right thing is a question for the ages. Is there such a thing as Evil? I hope not, but if there is, Dick Cheney is on the board. Kerry was a decorated war hero, despite coming to have reservations about the war he fought in. He has the courage of his convictions. Cheney, Bush et. al. are Chicken Hawks, having dodged the draft themselves, they have no compunction about sending other people's kids to die.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2016)

The problem with Liberals are the varios factions created by thier investors/billionaires.
Buffet like my Union invests in whoever wins and buys off resentment by funding the other subordinates less money.
The friction between carrying out orders from the Royal Family vrs. Soros or Haban is a never ending conflict amongst Liberal law breakers.
State Department redactions black out 50% of Clintons emails.
But I was personally shocked how they released emails from Rothschild Soros and granting Blumenthal and Media Matters security clearances not allowed to journalists.
These people have direct access to wealthy Liberals yet our men and women in harms way have to obey the chain of command by going through our assasinated Ambassador who wasnt even allowed access to her Highness....

Sharing billionaires with Vallery and Obamas advisors basically means they're too scared to act without tacit approval from thier employers...which should be the voters but we know better though.

So you can distract yourself with the fake left and fake right talking points and diversions, I watch the guys pulling thier strings.
Same folks for the last 20+ years decide what Conservative and Liberal leaders do.
It sure isnt us.

Bernie already cowered, that leaves Trump.

As a brown skinned white racist that leaves me little choice.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes, as you've said (always) before, it's all rigged and we're all toast. But one more time: if the 2000 election hadn't been stolen for Bush, there would have been no war in Iraq, no Isis, and quite likely no 9/11. Seems like an excellent option.

Now. Bernie cowered? Please explain. That leaves Trump? Please explain. You're not thinking of voting for him are you?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 4, 2016)

Can't help you, Baron. I must have missed that episode of Trumpscapades.

But really-isn't it time we had a racist oligarch in office? Enough of these namby-pamby career politicians who are getting rich in office-let's get someone who's already there and has a lot of great ideas, except he doesn't care to articulate any of them. He'll let us know after we elect him!

Or we could choose the guy (Cruz) who suggests that carpet bombing and nuclear war is the way to go. Stock up on oxygen masks, survival food and duct tape.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 5, 2016)

Trumpscapades! It's all coming true at last Larry!!!! I'm moving to New York TODAY!!!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 5, 2016)

.... and here I thought WE had a weird culture.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2016)

The current strategy of Sunnis killing Shia under Liberal policy will be mediated by Putin in 2016.
He will not tolerate regime change warfare that Liberals promoted and failed at like Libya Egypt Syria and Yemen.
Trump not having Sunni and Shia investors would not be influenced by Foundation investments. 
Liberals owe the Royal Families of the Gulf so much money they must tolerate mass beheadings.
Trump will call for public hangings to 1 up media attention stolen by Kings of the Middle East.
Hillary can't even get a camera in the room without having Bill show up after negotiations with Obama on the Golf Course owned by Trump.

At this point the world fears Americans for being insane enough to install a pervert back in power or a White Supremisist partnership of Putin and Trump to counter the racist Chinese and racist anti woman Arab governments.
Racial deconstruction policies are badly needed.
But how can we export niggas beaners bitches and hoes to these anti white anti woman anti gay Governments...?
Whatever corporation or billionaire wins the white house will have their hands full.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 5, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> At this point the world fears Americans for being insane enough to install a pervert back in power or a White Supremisist partnership of Putin and Trump to counter the racist Chinese and racist anti woman Arab governments.
> Racial deconstruction policies are badly needed.



It's all true!!!!

America Today. Never trust a Brit btw.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 5, 2016)

American right wing politics has made U.S. culture the laughingstock among developed nations. Trump is the natural outgrowth of Reaganism, the very definition of a sociopath, masquerading as rugged individualism: hurray for me, and fuck you. The moronic gun toting neanderthals in Oregon (I very much wish for a 'standoff' and for each and every one of them to get his head blown off, but they're white cowboys, and they don't shoot cowboys) are another natural outgrowth of the fear bred ignorance of the right. 

Donald Trump was the ugliest clown in NY in the 80s, the very symbol of 80s culture, a spoiled, racist, mysogynist ignoramus born on 3rd and convinced he hit a triple. He is now the front runner for the Republican nomination. That is how low Fox News has brought us. 

There are complicities with big business and the war machine with both parties. Continually saying it's just Liberals as you do Chim, your right wing stripes show more proudly all the time. Cheney is a liberal? And thinking there is no difference between the parties will result in a primitively, racist oligarchy in which its okay to carry a gun around wherever you go. Oops, too late...

That and many other horrifying examples are why it's important to never, ever vote for any republican, anywere, until reasonable, educated, non ideologicaly radical people are in office.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2016)

Your indoctrination from Union Public Schools MSNBC and the Sinaloa/NYTimes is complete and thorough.
You must be miserable.
I sympathize with your situation.

On the other hand I am an adult who needs no help from the absentee landlords you worship.
When no nation is being invaded or no laws passed from a balanced group of investment in politicuans I am happy.

People can take of themselves.
If they require Liberal or Conservative Theology to survive, let those who need worshipping to provide these programs.

I am more concerned about my children becoming self sufficient and successful.
To be involved in this 24/7 media based form of governance is a never ending state of depression.

Glad I was raised by brown and white racists who taught me morals.
I feel sorry for indoctrinated guilty government dependent whites blacks indians asians and hispanics.
Your offspring will breed in other races bringing an end to the myth that us working poor and middle class folks need the wealthy whites you worship to exist.

Since Liberals are bringing us closer to World War 3 and the destruction of the middle class I vote for Sanders or Trump and in that order.
Theses 2 Crime Families who have ruined our political system and only represent the wealthy whites who hand them the daily talking points and speeches full of meaningless symbolism need to be vanquished.

Join me and the rest of America instead of being a braindead robot and show these assholes by voting for an outsider you resent their corrupt existance.

Maybe be proud again instead of miserable and glued to staring at Rachel MadCow and MSNBC.

Meanwhile I await Trumps anti Mexican campaign ads to be played on a wealthy white Liberal owned Spanish speaking Una Vision....


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 5, 2016)

Ah. I hit a nerve. Chim, I call bullshit. Your constant hollering about Liberals is the pot calling the kettle black. You're not an independent, you are a right winger through and through. From Reagan on down, you bought the Milton Friedman nonsense, and now you're embarrassed by it. W, Cheney, Palin, Cruz, Rubio, Trump et al are the inevitable evolution of the neo-fascist rugged individualism kool-aid you drank so deeply in the 80s. It has proved monumentally disastrous, and so you created this independent character. It's a nice move! I l like it, but you long for the spoon fed fantasy hope of pre Iran Contra Reagan's gleaming house on the hill. I'd be embarrassed too. 

That's my theory, and I'm sticking to it! Whether it holds any truth or not, something has led you, (apparently for the moment) to vote for Donald Trump for president of the United States. Say it ain't so, Chim. Say it ain't so!


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 5, 2016)

Edit: addendum, whatever.

I'm all for voting outside the usual, corrupt, inept, moribund power structure. And I'd love to see Bernie Sanders be president. But voting for Donald Trump because you want someone not beholden to the powers that be is like trading for a ball hog because you need someone to score points. He has no interest in the public good, will only enrich himself, and could very well blow the whole thing up in the process. Voting for Donald Trump isn't just a bad idea, it's irresponsible and self destructive. I can't believe I'm even having this conversation.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2016)

Sanders and Trump are Union Democrats.
Check their voting revord or in Trumps case how many Liberals he purchased. The only thing I ever bought was from Union wages which thankully rose every year until 2009.
To work we agreed to a pay cut on the envelope and an increase in benefits so we could be exempted from ObamaCare for buying Liberals in 2008 and again in 2012.
But now that they failed at single payer and everything else we have no further use for these lawyers.
Guess who my fellow Tradesmen want...?
Sanders and Trump posters adorn the walls at our Hall. Of course for the exemptions from the ACA Obama gets the big mantle.

Someday you might belong to a group that purchases Liberals and Conservatives.
Maybe then you can raise your head from the Sand and use these lawyers like so many nickels and dimes.
But as a naked voter. You mean nothing to them.

Dig that dose of truth serum.
At least with Sanders or Trump you'll see investments in American infrastructure instead of Chinese manufacturing.
The only bills that avoid sitting in commitees and are passed unamimously are multinational trade and banking bills drafted by lobbyists.

So keep voting for them as they give away American manufacturing and industrial base further enslaving thier voting base.
Only when you earn a decent wage are you free.

Maybe you should lobby wealthy whites for free virtual instruments from these capitalist pig greedy developers.
Focus your anger on something positive since thise you worship require offerings.
The hundreds of thousands tax payers give them are merely an allowance for thier children who go to all white Liberal schools.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 5, 2016)

You do know that Hillary tried to create a single payer system and was shut down by the insurance lobby and the republicans? You know that, right? 

You're a thinking person. You can't really be considering voting for Trump. It's perverse and masochistic. Things are bad, but it's not like this:


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2016)

Thats the problem with wealthy white Liberals.
They always "Try" and consistently fail.
Guess that way they convince people its always someone elses fault requiring them to make a career out of failures.
Trump is an asshole but builds and invests in American workers and thier families.
7 years later my Unions are still making 4 dollars an hour less under this current group of fundraisers.

Maybe I can vote for Liberals again and take another cut in pay as they chase away investments and risked capital to Dubai Shanghai and Kuala Lumpor where wages increase on a semi annual basis.

Maybe Bernie will decide to take the fight to the Clinton Soros owned DNC headquarterd but from snoring through the last 2 kangaroo court debates that isnt likely.
At least we get to watch Bush get beaten down and insulted by Trump on CNN and Fox News debates.
Hes destroying the GOP and its investors.
Now why would I not support that..?


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 5, 2016)

So Chim,

In all seriousness, why do you post about the evils of Liberals over and over, yet rarely about Conservatives? Conservatives have brought us Citizens United, which has led to the Koch brothers and Sheldon Adelson spending nearly two billion dollars this cycle alone on buying elections.

US politics requires both votes and money. Liberal policies favor the numbers by rewarding large groups of people. If liberals had their way, we'd have universal healthcare, more infrastructure projects, and more social freedom. The many people at the bottom would take home more money, the few at the top would take home less. But this means few large donors are available, so compromises are made, and checks written.

The Republican Party, on the other hand, doesn't give a hoot for the little guy. They serve the oligarchy.

Republican goal #1: Turn big money into power. 
Republican goal #2: Use that power to turn little money into big money.
Repeat...

But those goals don't get votes, so they aren't spoken. Instead, they leverage racism, xenophobia, homophobia, war mongering, gun fetishism, the bible, and identity politics to get votes. Note that not one of those issues requires spending a penny on the little guy. It's a brilliant way to get lower classes to vote for the interests of billionaires.

What's really fascinating is the claim of "fiscal responsibility." Even during war, Republicans refuse to raise taxes. In fact, they want zero capital gains tax. (One earns capital gains while they sleep. Apparently, they want to reward sleeping.) This leads to increasing deficits (a clear pattern under Republican presidents.) So basically, the big defense companies get huge contracts, the big banks make huge loans, and the little guy is left holding the bag while the sleepers don't pay a dime. The sucking sound is deafening. 

If you really want to fix this, let's elect enough Democratic presidents to shift the balance in the Supreme Court, defeat Citizens United, get real that money is not the same thing as speech, and publicly finance elections to make politicians less beholden to the wealthy sleeper class.

But overall, let's be honest about whom the policies really serve buy following the money flow created by those policies.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2016)

I do.

Would you care to read old posts of my resentment of Haliburton and how Chertov owns all of the meaningless XRay machines that invade our privacy at every Airport...?

Below is a multi output generator that costs 150 USD.
OMG I could have bought one owned by Liberal or Conservative investors in Chinese manufacturing due to the laws they passed without voters consensus.
Could have saved 100 USD.

I prefer buying from a Liberally oppressed American manufacturer in California.
CPS Spacestation vrs. 3 is/was made in California but due to Liberal oppression of the middle class he buys all American made components like Emminence speakers of Kentucky, ships the boat to China and can have it built/assembled there then shipped back costing us 1000 USD instead of the 3000 USD a Liberally oppressed businesses in California would have to charge us.
So my hypocrisy only goes so far.

What kind of cars do I own...? General Motors and Ford Trucks.
Why..? American made and that employs thousands of workers and thier families.

While many "Liberals" here buy Chinese made soundcards for 400 bucks I spent 3500 USD for a hand made DSP rack made by German workers who raise families.
I could go on and on.

But instead of saying I stand for this or stand for that while spending money for cheaper poorly built products made from Liberal and Conservative legislation and trade bills that kill American wages I practice what I preach.
I dont stand, urge or call for anything, I live it.

Should I distract us with more Conservative corruption or stay focused on the Internationally owned Clinton machine...?


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 5, 2016)

This is the point, Chim. You're so unclear (spellcheck turned that to nuclear, should be included!) about where you see the corruption, there's no way to know what you really think. To my mind Bill Clinton was a middle of the road Democrat until he got his ass handed to him over health care, at which point he became a middle of the road Republican. Triangulation they called it, a polite word for selling out. NAFTA and GATT was a disaster, repealing Glass Steagall as well. But voting for a Republican will never, ever fix anything, it will only make things worse. Republicans aren't conservatives any more, they are radicals. Fascists. Democrats now are what Republicans were when I was growing up. Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren notwithstanding, both of them are trying to fight the entrenched interests. 

There is no good option right now, unless Bernie performs a miracle, but Hillary's machine is going to mow him down. But there are many bad options. Every one of the republican candidates will send us into a real, full scale economic depression. 

Maybe it's already too far gone, 45 states or something like that, now have laws making open carry of guns legal. This country has lost its mind from the fear propagated by Fox News. 

I'd love to hear where you think the corruption lies. Democrats, Republicans all. Spell it out maybe? Starting with the reason we invaded Iraq.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2016)

Multinational Corporations and Billionaires run the apparatus that the leadership of these 2 parties and the Executive Branch hide under as a guise for a 2 party system.
Asset Managers at the Fed are partners with banks since they owned most of them dating back to the French Revolution.
I grow weary of discussing the elites so many here worship.

Educate yourself by reading FOIA requests from years back and Hillarys "personal" emails where her and the other pervert married to her trusted Staffer correspond with Billionaires and Rothschilds via Blumenthal who does as he pleases thanks to his Foundation investments.

As far as multinationals buying editorials at the NYTimes to fool Americans into invading Iraq that's water under the bridge.
But if you follow just a few of the 24,000 lobbyists who hand our politicians bills to sign without reading you'll get an idea of why I want Sanders or Trump.

I only admire the new young Democrats and Republicans who actually served their nation only to be threatened by Reid Pelosi and McConnell by not funding their next campaign unless they read this script or vote a certain way on yet another bill handed to them by a fucking lobbyist.

Barney Frank is a Bank Executive now, ain't that quaint...?
I think the Liberal/Conservative term for his corrupt title is coined a "consultant."
If that is a form of tension for you google Eric Cantor and check out his salary as a "consultant."

These people rob tax payers and extort huge salaries in their never ending efforts to "serve" us......


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 5, 2016)

It's no coincidence that the heart of the Republican Party is in the South. While the North was populated by those looking for religious independence, the South was colonized by the crown for resource extraction. (Who do you think Georgia, Virginia, Carolina and Maryland were named for?) It's a 3rd world model where labor is just another cheap resource to be exploited.

That colonial mindset is still with us. They want no protections for labor, no minimum wage, no safety or environmental laws. Coal, oil, tobacco... it's still a resource extraction way of looking at the world.

Conservatives should move to Paraguay. Tax rates are low. The government spends money on defense but not on infrastructure, education, healthcare, or other social services. There are few regulations. It's a conservative utopia! (By contrast, Conservatives deride countries like Denmark as "old Europe" socialist states.)

If you want to live in a 3rd world country, vote Republican! Or just move to Paraguay and live that life today!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2016)

Why do Liberals look to their rich white leaders to pass laws that Liberal billionaire mayors like DiBlasio in NYC could pass any day he wants.....yet ignores the cries from their mostly impoverished voting base..?

Racist Republicans raised the minimum wage in Nevada 10 years ago far beyond the Federal rates and workers pay ZERO taxes since Corporations there are responsible for the pensions and well being of the community.

Liberals and Conservatives are in their selected Banks and Corporations pockets for cash in exchange for tax free status.

General Electric builds Coal Fired Factories around the world and sends entire divisions like XRay to China costing 30,000 American jobs.

By the way that occurred while the CEO of GE was head of Liberally created Jobs Council that had no meetings or small business representatives. No Union representation either.

So who is fooling who here?

One.must not follow the pointed fingers or drench themselves in the scripted speeches read from the podium....just follow the money.
It tells you who runs the show.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 5, 2016)

So let's see. Obama creates a job council, wants it to be non-partisan, and wants a high-profile person to run the show. GE's Jeffrey Immelt volunteers, is selected, and accepts and then does nothing. 

If you ask me, Immelt gets the blame here, not "Liberals". Obama rightfully shut it down.

Hey, I've accepted some chairmanships in standards development organizations, and after some months, I think, "oh crap", there's a deadline coming up! I'll then set up the meetings and get things moving under a tight schedule, but I usually don't totally drop the ball. Then again, I don't juggle as many balls at one time as the GE CEO.

If Obama appoints Immelt to something again, let me know. My guess is that he won't be burned by this guy twice.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2016)

So what though, he still pays ZERO taxes while building Coal Plants shipping jobs to China and pretending to care about the environment so they can make billions off of the Liberal Green Energy light bulbs they bought laws for in 2009.

Did I mention the fake war on Coal that never did anything to slow exports or clean the air but cost thousands of families to lose their jobs from lay offs as Coal companies prepared for another Liberal War....?
Well it turns out stock prices were driven down from the fake war. But it wasn't a total waste.
Global warming billionaire Soros sunk a fortune into Coal.
These guys are definitely on top of their game.
How about when Liberal global warming billionaires told Obama to put a moratorium on the Gulf drilling costing more American jobs. Only to see billions from global warming investors in the purchasing of Mexican and Brazilian Oil companies.
Guess who bought the only deep sea salvage company within 1000s of miles capable of the clean up just months before the BP disaster....? 
Halliburton of course. Why did Obama refuse help offered from Norwegian companies or French companies....?
Guess he likes Halliburton.

And which APAC investor was assigned to redistribute 20 billion from BP to local businesses.....The Same Lansmen who slow walked FEMA funds and insurance payments during Hurricane Katrina.
Sometimes it sucks having an exceptional memory.

So while I appear to bash Liberals I'm simply pointing out the multinationals that control these 2 false political entities.

That's it. Yuze guys and all this cackling have forced me into chugging Jager smoking some White Widow from Bolder Colorado then doing some Cocaine from Liberal investor El Chapo.
I will forget everything I remembered for a day and avoid depression.
Then I'll make a dozen new FSEQs for my FS1r and forget about these Crime Families handing out Turkeys and shaking hands with the homeless.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 5, 2016)

Chim-

The minute you give up your union pension and benefits and your son quits the union, I'll take you more seriously. If the Trumpster had his way, he'd eliminate unions completely, as would every "business-friendly" conservative.

Btw- take a serious gander at the attendees at a Trump rally. I haven't seen such a large concentration of old white men since the last Klan lynching.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2016)

Larry that sound byte is the exact opposite of Trumps actions.
He has paid into Trade Unions and the Teamsters Central Western States Pension funds for decades.
Can you name one rich white Liberal who does this.?
All the wealthy Liberals do is extract our membership dues like the Mafia hitting up local businesses for protection money.
Sorry bro Union Tradesmen know that it's the risk takers and infrastructure contractors that pay our wages.
Not rich white Liberal landlords.
Maybe some videos of Russell Simmons and Puff Daddy on Trumps plane partying will sooth the nerves of guilty whites.
We don't care about people's feelings or political wordsmiths.
Trump is an asshole. It's understood.

You could put Trump on a deserted island and he'd be giving orders to Crabs and calling Coconuts losers.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 5, 2016)

Paid in out of the goodness of his heart, eh? Whatta guy.

I love the Horatio Alger view of America, and Trump proves it so well. In America, you can start out rich and end up richer. Who woulda thunk??


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 5, 2016)

I am a retired member of three unions. All of them have corruption issues, but these builders you laud so vociferously put me in mind of Andrew Carnegie and his ilk, hiring leg breakers and murderers to break unions. My grandfather worked in the garment industry post the Triangle Shirtwaist factory disaster, and it took a long time to change. Hundreds of thousands of miners died from black lung and wall collapses because those movers and shakers you so admire wouldn't pay a dime for safety until those liberal commie unions tried to improve conditions.

I got no view of liberalism as anything close to perfection, but you have a short memory, my friend.


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 14, 2016)

Just to step in here--

I wouldn't be so sure about Hillary "mowing down" Bernie. He's ahead in BOTH Iowa and New Hampshire by a decent margin, and gaining in Nevada polls as well as nationally (this week Hillary dropped by I believe around 4 points, and Bernie gained I believe 9 points, closing the gap to within 5, easily within the margin of error). He raised over $1 million today alone. At this rate, he could easily be 10 or 20 points above Hillary in national polls by the time the early primaries roll around.

At this point, it looks like the grass roots machine that is Bernie is going to knock Hillary off her high horse. And thank god. He's the first honest, good person running for President in a generation.


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 14, 2016)

Also, Chim, honest question. You seem to be on the right-wing side of things, pretty libertarian. I would assume you believe in a free market, yes? Then why support failing American businesses and crap on those who buy, say, Japanese cars? Not really seeing a consistent ideology.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 14, 2016)

Union Democrat. Period.
Stuck in my ways.
You want a Japanese car go for it.
They want American cars but can't get them without extreme tariffs.
Let's raise their prices and stop this bull shit trade favoritism.


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 14, 2016)

AlexRuger said:


> Just to step in here--
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about Hillary "mowing down" Bernie. He's ahead in BOTH Iowa and New Hampshire by a decent margin, and gaining in Nevada polls as well as nationally (this week Hillary dropped by I believe around 4 points, and Bernie gained I believe 9 points, closing the gap to within 5, easily within the margin of error). He raised over $1 million today alone. At this rate, he could easily be 10 or 20 points above Hillary in national polls by the time the early primaries roll around.
> 
> At this point, it looks like the grass roots machine that is Bernie is going to knock Hillary off her high horse. And thank god. He's the first honest, good person running for President in a generation.



Aww yeah!! I'm proud to be able to cast my first legal vote for an honest politician who isn't bought-and-paid-for.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 14, 2016)

Bernie is playing against the DNC and the foreigners who own Liberals.
Thier newspapers and cable networks dont air him.
They silence his message by having less debates and not airing them at prime time. People are onto the Liberal tactics.
Even though Bernie bowed to the all powerful global consortium he still hung on...barely.
When fundraisers like Bill and Chelsea entered the race and then attacked Sanders that triggered the wave of support we now see.
He needs the first 3 states. If he gets those the Foundation stops recieving money from foreign goverments and cable news anchors.
I hope the wealthy white slave owners are not allowed back into power for at least another decade.

Half of the DNC vote wants an outsider, 2/3s of the GOP vote wants an outsider.
Through those millions I see a united America.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the "FINAL DEBATE" will be held during the Superbowl game in Februrary.
We'll see if it's the real thing or another love fest, maybe O'Malley will play guitar and sing again..


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## snowleopard (Jan 15, 2016)

Just to give an example, I used to vote about 40% Republican. I can name a big list of them, including Bush 1, I voted for. The party has shifted so far to the extreme, I struggle to think of a single Republican today in any office who represents what I believe. Susan Collins perhaps. The centrist Tuesday Group is basically voiceless, and the Republican Main Street Partnership is down to 4 seats in the Senate, and 65 in the House, and toothless. So much so, they've dropped "Republican" from their name, and operate essentially as a focus group.

Just to give an example how far the GOP has shifted, when he rose up to chair of the Ways & Means committee less than a decade ago, Paul Ryan was considered one of the most conservative members of Congress. His voting record was almost identical to that of Michelle Bachman. The American Conservative Union gave him a 90% career rating. In 2015, Ryan was considered by the controlling interests in the Republican Party to be too far to the left for them. Conservative Review graded him an F for compromising on bills (such as defaulting on the debt), and he had to make concessions to the ultra conservatives just to attain the job of Speaker. And he didn't disappoint the other night. Just hours after the President spoke earnestly about the need for the nation to come together, and politicians must be the leaders in doing so, Ryan launched a scathing attack, saying that Obama's speech "degraded the Presidency".

This is what the controlling faction of the Republican party has become. The extreme of the extreme is now the norm. They've sold their soul to the plutocrats (much of the Democratic party has done the same) and used the echo chamber of talk radio and Fox News propaganda machine, to pour gasoline on that fire.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 15, 2016)

Official Donald Trump Jam!:


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 15, 2016)

Was that really a Trump Jam or was it some weird acting out of a South Park scene?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 15, 2016)

The reason investors created this far left and far right is because those lawyers say scary stuff like free everything, or we're going to take everything, and these sheepdogs force the wooly creatures back into the pastures where they can be expoited properly.

In Liberal neighborhoods the Vice President is seen telling voters they'll be back in chains.
In working class neighborhoods 4 eyed freako professors with Gestapo Megaphones are calling for muscle to silence reporters.
So the sheep scramble back to the center where they're eager to accept new banking favors or trade bills just to escape the freak shows.
Its equal to thanking a cop for giving you a ticket.

Right now the usual foreign and domestic investors are nervous.
2 candidates that draw 1000s cannot be ignored.

Id love to see the democrats and republicans I admire be heard instead of the old rich whites who have prosperred far too long.
There are many who actually served thier nation but the leadership from these 2 parties simply defunds thier campaign for not playing along with investors.

We have a chance to remove the investor class.
And for once there's 2 choices.
Either one is a win for us.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 15, 2016)

On a more positive note Neil Synder owner of the Washington Redskins decided to drop the offensive connotation causing so much controversy.

So from now on they will be called the Redskins.
The word Washington will no longer be used.


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 15, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> The reason investors created this far left and far right is because those lawyers say scary stuff like free everything, or we're going to take everything, and these sheepdogs force the wooly creatures back into the pastures where they can be expoited properly.
> 
> In Liberal neighborhoods the Vice President is seen telling voters they'll be back in chains.
> In working class neighborhoods 4 eyed freako professors with Gestapo Megaphones are calling for muscle to silence reporters.
> ...



Eh, I think only one of them is a win for us. The other would make us the laughing stock of the world.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 15, 2016)

Donald Trump is not a member of the "investor class"??

You got me giggling so hard I dropped my Bernie action figure.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 16, 2016)

Trumps owns Liberals so that puts him into the owner class, much like our Asset Managers at the Fed.
I say make the world laugh a little while Trump finishes off the GOP.
Watching him bring together wealthy whites like DiBlasio Cuomo Schumer and Clinton recently to unite against Cruz shows further control over the market.
In the future I envision a race with billionaires and multinationals eliminating the need for these bottom feeders.
I want a Bernie action figure doll.
For my 10 bucks a month all I got was a bumper sticker which I put on a local pastors truck.


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 16, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Trumps owns Liberals so that puts him into the owner class, much like our Asset Managers at the Fed.
> I say make the world laugh a little while Trump finishes off the GOP.
> Watching him bring together wealthy whites like DiBlasio Cuomo Schumer and Clinton recently to unite against Cruz shows further control over the market.
> In the future I envision a race with billionaires and multinationals eliminating the need for these bottom feeders.
> ...



You can get put on the waiting list for a normal Bernie doll, if you want! https://lilbernie.com


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 16, 2016)

I sure hope he has that two handed above the head gesture.
He needs to get serious like he does on Committees on CSPAN in the next debate.
I just can't see Liberals or Conservatives ever making bribes illegal, and if Hillary loses funding they'll import Jerry Brown. 

No way they want European style Liberalism. There's just no money in it for them.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 17, 2016)

Next time you gather together for a flash mob feast at a local 7/11 or want to join in burning down local businesses owned by them damn foreigners exploiting your neighborhood, get the new Bernie Hoodie.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 17, 2016)

Got my bumper stickers and now a Hoodie.
But the Bernie Action Figure dolls are back ordered...
Larry sell yours on ebay to me.
I'll pay whatever price you ask....


----------

